# Live bait tank



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Cool i Like the idea.

For those who don't like to DYI a PVC option, this looks like a simple cost purchase effective option. I hate the idea od the extra drag they can cause, but it would be interesting to test one out.

Cheers,


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

good find. this is another great product developed by yak-gear. will speak with Bill (yak-gear president ). today and get an indication of when they are available.

register your interest for the product via the link on the yak-gear.com

Andrew


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

without hijacking the thread. 
yak-gear sells 20 - 30 products per week via the website and ebay at times, we are in talks with various retailers to stock products locally ( retailers feel free yo contact me). I am also trying to keep within the akff rules of 50. posts before advertising. 
the plan is to sponsor some events organised by akff as we are doing on vyak with our first sponsored event in 2 weeks at mt Martha. 
I do not carry much stock other than from time to time some specials on offer. I'm also new to the kayak fishing scene so its you guys that will be teaching me, but I do have a direct link with the company owner and developer Bill Bragman who I will try and get online in the near future.

Our products are made in the US and are very competitively priced also the quality is outstanding.

thanks and look forward to meeting some of you at future events.

Andrew


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Occulator said:


> Apparently this is just a prototype (bottom of page), but it looks interesting and not too expensive. http://www.yak-gear.com/NewProducts.html


Just spoke with the Boss ( Bill Bragman) and these will not be ready for retail until late 2012... will see how far i can twist his arm and get a prototype for a prize later in the year....


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

bulk does work best, you would be surprised what can fit in a 30 pound box.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

They do look pretty cool.

I've built a few different live bait tanks for a few different purposes (Land Based in FNQ, Stink Boat, Yak) and I wouldn't bother on a kayak anymore making anything again. I found a live bait tank in a tackle shop about a while ago for (I think) $15 and I haven't looked back. It's super easy...

I think it's the same as the one Dennis Spike has in his DVD...

I just attached a small rope with a stainless clip onto it to attach to the yak.










You throw it over the side, and it's weighted, so sits upright in the water. The holes let water in and out to keep it fresh.










When you want to move, you pick it up, and water comes out the holes in the top half. This leaves the bottom half filled with water & bait, and you just put it in the kayak & paddle away. You can refresh the water by dunking it once or twice. Easy as.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Hmmm, i do like that one alot! Any idea on where you can pick one up online??? that looks ideal, simple, effective and to not have it dragging behind the yak would be a very nice bonus!


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

It looks like Plano do one as well... http://www.anglerswarehouse.com.au/prod ... ucket_1411

You can search around & see what you can find. I've seen them in tackle shops a bit, and I think online, but as I already had one, I didn't remember where :lol:

EDIT: Google the term "FLAMBEAU Bait Bucket Troll" and that will bring it up.

EDIT 2: Seems there's an old thread on here about it, and I posted in the thread in 2007 when I got it :lol: viewtopic.php?f=10&t=9326


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

I just bought one of these from ebay. 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/WILSON-F...LY-1-8-MESH-EASY-USE-CONVENIENT-/320865484938


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

yakgear said:


> I just bought one of these from ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/WILSON-F...LY-1-8-MESH-EASY-USE-CONVENIENT-/320865484938


It would be interesting to paddle a couple of ks with that in the water. :shock: 
Streamlining to make it easier to paddle is why kayakers developed the bait tube and the other option is to put the tank on the yak if you have room.

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=14681&st=0&sk=t&sd=a#p158171


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

haha I guess id pull it in before paddling off. personally I would use it for the catch rather than the bait. but either way I hear now it could attract sharks and seals.


----------

